# Etroplus canarensis



## 679x (Jul 25, 2016)

Looking for someone who can give me information about this beautiful fish.

I have another thread open where I mentioned I came across this species, but I've decided to just make a new thread about it. On one hand, I don't want to flood the forums with all these different threads. But on the other hand, I imagine I could get more information about a question/topic if it has an accurate title and has separate threads for separate questions.

There is info about the species online but I mainly want to know whether it is something I should pursue. I'm not an expert at fishkeeping. I've only REALLY gotten into the hobby about half a year ago. However, there's still maybe a year's time before I will get another tank but I'm quite enjoying planning it out now and researching all the different species I could get.

They seem to be rare, so I'd have to find a place to get them and an appropriate price in Canada.

If anyone can tell me whether this fish is difficult to keep or not, so that I don't end up spending lots of time/money obtaining this species only to find out that I can't keep them from dying. I can do water changes as often as required, and I'm willing to set up a tank to cater to their needs. I'd probably keep them with species from the same area as a biotope, but I could always have just a large group of them as a species-only tank if needed.

If anyone has any good info about this fish, I'd appreciate it. Thanks.

Edit: just realized there's actually a forum section for Asian species of cichlid. Gonna request someone move this thread for me


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

http://www.cichlidae.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=25&sid=42adbff0eba4f69dc1b94388f5019b8c There are several threads here about the species, Jim Cummings, who is a Canadian, has been breeding the daylights out of them.


----------



## 679x (Jul 25, 2016)

Yeah, I've been watching a bunch of his videos today while trying to learn about the species, lol.

On a forum (can't remember which one) I read about how people kept E. canarensis just fine for months, but then they suddenly died off. Is there a known reason for this? Can it be prevented? Or was it not related to the species (perhaps water quality issue?)

Should I be worried about this species dying often, or are they generally easy to keep alive?


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

The species is not common enough yet to make any kind of generalizations. They are also not cheap when you do find them.


----------



## 679x (Jul 25, 2016)

Jim Cummings says he's selling some. I'm going to be setting up a new tank in maybe around a year, so by that time perhaps there will be more information about the species, and maybe they'll be cheaper, who knows? Also: $16 USD ($21 CAD) each, good deal or no? Just out of curiousity, I wouldn't be getting them yet anyway.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Price is a steal, last time I saw some on Aquabid they were much, much higher.


----------



## 679x (Jul 25, 2016)

Good to know! When my tank is set up I'll just have to hope I can find them for the same price or cheaper. Thanks for the help


----------

